# Cách khắc phục dàn nóng máy lạnh không hoạt động



## toilatoi (1/9/21)

Cách khắc phục dàn nóng máy lạnh không hoạt động Quạt dàn nóng máy lạnh là bộ phận giúp cho không khí được lưu thông đều đặn làm mát các chi tiết bên trong dàn. Sau thời gian sử dụng, máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở đà nẵngquạt thường gặp phải tình trạng hư hỏng không thể hoạt động. Cùng tìm lý do khiến quạt dàn nóng không chạy và cách khắc phục qua bài viết bên dưới nhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1Quạt bị ngắt mạch Việc ngắt mạch sẽ khiến quạt của dàn nóng không thể chạy cho mạch không đạt yêu cầu, và báo giá máy hút bụi công nghiệp bị đứt dây sẽ làm ngắt kết nối quạt với nguồn điện nên quạt không chạy. Cách khắc phục: Dùng đồng hồ đo điện kiểm tra xem mạch có bị ngắn hay có vấn đề gì không. Kiểm tra mọi đường dây của quạt xem có đứt đoạn nào không, nếu đứt hãy nối lại. 2Bộ điều khiển bị hỏng Khi bất kì đoạn dây nào đó trong mạch điện của bộ điều khiển bị đứt sẽ khiến bộ điều khiển bị hỏng, điều này làm cho quạt dàn lạnh không thể chạy và không thiết lập chế độ chạy bởi bộ điều khiển. Cách khắc phục: Kiểm tra bộ điều khiển xem các dây có hoạt động tốt không, xem đoạn nào bị đứt hay bị cháy không, các mạch trong bộ điều khiển có kết nối ổn định không. Nếu phát hiện có lỗi thì khắc phục ngay. 3Động cơ mạch bị chạm vỏ Điều này khiến quạt không thể hoạt động tốt, vì mạch dẫn điện không ổn định do bị cản trở khi bị chạm vỏ. Cách khắc phục: Hãy dùng đồng hồ đo dòng điện, để kiểm tra tất cả các mạch điện có bị chạm vỏ không và khắc phục vị trí xảy ra lỗi ngay lập tức. 4Tụ điện của quạt bị hỏng Tụ điện được thiết lập bên trong của quạt bị hỏng hoặc bị cháy khiến quạt không hoạt động được. Cách khắc phục: Kiểm tra tụ điện bằng đồng hồ đo điện, xem tụ điện có còn hoạt động không hay bị cháy. Nếu bị hỏng nặng thì nên thay tụ mới để đảm bảo an toàn cho hoạt động của quạt. 5Cuộn dây contactor bị đứt Với các cuộn dây contactor cần kiểm tra các tiếp điện, coli xem có đoạn nào bị đứt đoạn hoặc bị chập không, nếu có hãy nối hoặc thay mới đoạn dây đó. Nếu cả đoạn dây đã bị hoen gỉ hoặc xuống cấp có thể thay cuộn dây mới cho đảm bảo an toàn. Sửa quạt dàn nóng không chạy là một trong linh kiện máy chà sànnhững việc đòi hỏi kỹ thuật viên phải có tay nghề chuyên môn cao, và đồ nghề chuyên dụng, bạn cần liên hệ các trung tâm uy tín để có thể sửa chữa tốt nhất.


----------

